# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  آموزش نصب اوراکل 11g بر روی ویندوز 7

## Vahid Alikhani

با سلام و تشکر از دوستان
سئوال من این است که آیا اوراکل 11 را می توان بر روی ویندوز 7 Home Peremium نصب کرد ؟ در صورت مثبت بودن می توان از قابلیتهای کلاینت سرور آن استفاده کرد و یک IP مجازی ساخت ؟
آیا مراحل نصب آن با ویندوز اکس پی فرق دارد ؟ 
با تشکر

----------


## babila

نصب اوراکل بر روی ویندوز های مختلف زیاد با هم فرقی ندارند (هیچ فرقی نداره) .
از قابلیت کلاینت سرور آنهم بله می شه استفاده کرد.
منظور از IP مجازی ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تو این صفخه هم میتونید نگارش های مختلف اوراکل رو برای سیستم عامل های مختلف پیدا کنید.
http://www.oracle.com/technology/sof...ase/index.html

----------


## lsavary

با سلام 
براي نصب Oracle 10g ya 11g بر روي Win 7 64bit نياز به هك قسمتي از فايل هاي موجود در سي دي نصب Oracle ميباشد.
براي انجام اين كار مراحل زير را انجام دهيد.
1- ابتدا محتواي سي دي نصب اوراكل را روي هارد خود كپي كنيد.
2- سپس به آدرس زير برويد.
D:\Installers\Oracle_10g_1023\Disk1\stage\prereq\d  b\refhost.xml”, 
و فايل refhost.xml را با برنامه notpad باز كنيد.
3- سپس كدهاي زير را مشاهده ميكنيد.
<CERTIFIED_SYSTEMS>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”5.0″/>
<SERVICE_PACK VALUE=”1″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”5.1″/>
<SERVICE_PACK VALUE=”1″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”5.2″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<!–Microsoft Windows Vista–>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”6.0″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
</CERTIFIED_SYSTEMS>

4-سپس كد زير را به آخرين خط اين كدها اضافه كنيد.
<!–Microsoft Windows 7–>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”6.1″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>

5-تا در نهايت به صورت زيير تبديل شود.
<CERTIFIED_SYSTEMS>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”5.0″/>
<SERVICE_PACK VALUE=”1″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”5.1″/>
<SERVICE_PACK VALUE=”1″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”5.2″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<!–Microsoft Windows Vista–>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”6.0″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<!–Microsoft Windows 7–>
<OPERATING_SYSTEM>
<VERSION VALUE=”6.1″/>
</OPERATING_SYSTEM>
</CERTIFIED_SYSTEMS>
6-سپس طبق روشي كه در عكس ها آماده شده تغييرات لازم را انجام دهيد.



7- سپس به آدرس زير رفته 

D:\ Installers\Oracle_10g_1023\Disk1\install\oraparam.  ini

را باز ميكنيم oraparam.ini 8-و فايل 


و عبارت زير را پيدا ميكنيم 


[Certified Versions]


#You can customise error message shown for failure, provide value for CERTIFIED_VERSION_FAILURE_MESSAGE


Windows=5.1,5.2


و عبارت زير را پيدا ميكنيم 


[Certified Versions]


#You can customise error message shown for failure, provide value for CERTIFIED_VERSION_FAILURE_MESSAGE


Windows=5.1,5.2,6.1


د نصب كرد.Win 7 64bit را بر روي Oracle 10g و سپس مي توانيم

----------


## narcis_86

سلام
 من با يك مشكل در نصب oracle 11g تحت ويندوز دارم و اون هم اينه كه چطور تنظيمات dhcp ي اونا وقتي كه local ام انجام بدم ؟

----------

